# Site General > General Herp >  Daybreaker's Collection and Photo Thread

## Daybreaker

Well, Dustin got me my first light tent for my birthday a couple weeks ago and I figured it'd be cool to have my own thread to update with random pics of my collection in one place. Seeing as I have other species besides balls I thought this forum was most appropriate  :Good Job: 

Here's a few new pics from a last couple weeks, playing with the new light tent. Some good, some not so much....still practicing. 

First, a pic of Mila, my female Angolan. Probably one of my favorite photos I've ever taken  :Very Happy: 



Nemo, orange ghost/hypo boy. The light tent didn't like him...was hard to get photos of his true colors:







Tembhi, 100% het OG girl. She has a cool "a" on her back.





Growing fast too....back in November:



Now: 




Here's a few of my bf's snakes that I wanted to try in the light tent just because:

Little pied guy:



100% het pied girl:



Yellowbelly female:





Butter 100% het OG female, I've named her "Kora" since I felt she needed a name  :Razz:  Still waiting for him to name his other ones...lol





Experimenting with the flash:



The colors! 


And one of my black pastel boy Attolay when I first brought him home, cuteness overload:




Since it seems fitting I'll post a few of my favorite shots to date of my complete collection in a new post.  :Smile:

----------

snakesRkewl (02-22-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Gorgeous! The more I see angolans the more I want some, they're awesome.

Love Kora and Nemo especially.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

The rest of my collection to date, some pics new and some older.


The balls:

Rio, Yellowbelly male:



Leilani, Pinstripe female:



Haven, Butter female:



Bentley, Albino male:



Telly, pastel female:



Capona, reduced normal female (needs to be probed):



Jionni, dinker normal male:



Mox, spider female:



Cleo, normal female:



Blair, normal female:



Scarlett, normal female:




Other pythons:

Estelle, Super Tiger mainland retic female:



Mivacca, T positive Sumatran blood female:



Vega, Sumatran short tail python female:



Soova, pure coastal carpet female:



Meeko, Angolan python male:




The boas:

Revo, T positive pure Argentine BCO male:



Ravenna, 100% het T positive pure Argentine BCO female:



Jaida, hypo Colombian BCI female:



Jericho, jungle Colombian BCI male:



DiOra, sharp strain albino Colombian BCI female:



Attika, pure Hog Island BCI female:




The colubrids:

Calcifer, banded Cali King male:



Jax, striped Cali King male:



Kizii, aberrant Cali King female:



Beretta, mosaic Cali King female:



Vera, snow corn snake female:



Mona, unknown morph corn female:



Dash, normal corn snake male (may be female):




Others:

Boone, snow bull snake male:



Gambit, crested gecko male:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-04-2013),_Herpenthusiast3_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oh wow... Awesome collection. Too many to name favorites but I loved the pic of Soova giving you "kisses."

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-04-2013),_Daybreaker_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## youbeyouibei

Wow! Cleo & your black blood are smokin' hot! You have an incredible collection in variety as well as looks, thanks for sharing.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

You have a great collection.  I always enjoy pictures of your kids. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Your collection is amazing!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

your retics growin! i think i saw a picture of her when you first got her. such a pretty girl.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Thanks guys! :3




> Oh wow... Awesome collection. Too many to name favorites but I loved the pic of Soova giving you "kisses."


She's a little booger, and long overdue for some new pics. Here's a pic of the aftermath of that love nibble...








> your retics growin! i think i saw a picture of her when you first got her. such a pretty girl.


She is  :Love:  I love watching them all grow up, here's a pic of her just tiny at under a month old:



I'll need to do a growth photo on her 1st birthday (5/15/13)

----------

_ewaldrep_ (02-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Mila is my favorite.  :Very Happy: 

Estelle the retic is a close second though. I love her striping!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> I'll need to do a growth photo on her 1st birthday (5/15/13)


If you decide to do so, i womt judge you at all  :Wink:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-23-2013)

----------


## ewaldrep

If I get back to AZ, I might have to see if I can arrange a time to come by and check out the collection, it is quite diverse and great animals to boot! Thanks for posting  :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-23-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Thanks guys  :Smile: 

ewaldrep: Where do you live in AZ? 


Here's just a few pics from tonight, love overdue on these ladies.

Leilani, pinny:





Soova, coastal carpet. She was being a snot and wouldn't go into the light tent.

----------


## ewaldrep

> ewaldrep: Where do you live in AZ?



I was born and raised in Phoenix (westside) and that is where I go home to visit but I am always up for road trips  :Smile:  Feel free to send me an PM about where you live, it has almost sounded like Suprise or Prescott but I have traveled all over that state. My father was a fisherman and hunter so we went everywhere  :Smile:

----------


## devildog_dk

> Mila is my favorite. 
> 
> Estelle the retic is a close second though. I love her striping!


Cobblestones!!!!

----------


## Daybreaker

> I was born and raised in Phoenix (westside) and that is where I go home to visit but I am always up for road trips  Feel free to send me an PM about where you live, it has almost sounded like Suprise or Prescott but I have traveled all over that state. My father was a fisherman and hunter so we went everywhere


I've only lived in AZ myself, never lived in Phx though (just too hot!). But yeah I don't think me and my boyfriend Dustin would be comfortable having someone we don't know over, though I wish I could see lot of people on here's collections in person! So many nice snakes I'd like to hold  :Smile:

----------

_ewaldrep_ (02-24-2013)

----------


## jben

Great looking collection

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-24-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Some more randoms from cleaning day, no light tent practice today.

Boone doesn't understand staying still for a photo....





DiOra being pretty and licky



Vega the SSTP: the only snake in my collection that can get my heart racing!



Meeko, Angolan male being friendly

----------


## nimblykimbly

Gorgeous collection! I loved seeing all of your pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-25-2013)

----------


## HypoLyf

Your collection is sweet! I love the angolans!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-25-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

A couple long over-dues:

Mox, Spider girl 



Telly, Pastel girl 



Please tell them it's okay to start eating again, any day now...


Revo needed a clean, IMO T+ just can't get any better







and Estelle 



Six months ago (Sep 3, 2012):



Now (March 1, 2013):

----------


## Tim Mead

Angelica, Very nice collection you and Dustin have..  :Good Job:  Thanks for the heart racing chuckle..

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-02-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Angelica, Very nice collection you and Dustin have..  Thanks for the heart racing chuckle..


She keeps me on my toes  :Razz: 

Here's some randoms

First, a new rattie addition. This little one was suppose to be a feeder from a local mom and pop pet store, but thankfully they gave my bf the wrong size feeder (too small for one of our BPs) so she became a pet/future breeder. I hate to play favorites with anything, but this little one stole my heart  :Love:  Little "Star":





I have no idea on ratty colors, but she's a dark grey/black with little white hairs all over and white belly.

Jericho needed a clean tonight, he's getting chunky! I think he may be topped out with length, but he's sure getting girthy. 







When he was just wee back in May of '11!



And here's one of Dustin holding one of our snake friend's big Jungle carpet. This boy (girl?) is easily at least 7' and very cool (he was too wiggly to get a good length shot).

----------


## Daybreaker

I'm getting over strep throat (ew) but decided I felt good enough for some non-fancy QT shots today. I'll need to break the light tent out again here soon.

Tembhi, 100% het OG looking lovely and orange:



Bentley, hissy pants getting big but staying HC:



Mila, my little wiggly girl gaining lots of size too:





Nemo, OG boy. I can't get over his colors, I think he's superb. Very friendly too!







Hey.



Hey?



Hey!



Heeeey!



HEY!



Oh, just you :3





I can't get over this girl too, my pure Argie female. She's going through INSANE color changes and I think she's pretty big for her age, so she either has big growth spurts or she's going to be a big girl. 







She likes to say "Hi" too, nosy booger:




Baby pic:



And I hear/read that most Argentines are huffy puffy: I need to disagree with this statement in terms of having my two. My visual T pos male has never hissed at me and this girl only did twice in the first two weeks of getting her. She's a complete lady now; nothing phases her. Maybe I just got lucky but I think that _maybe_  they're more tame as a whole than what the general consensus is right now.

----------


## kevinb

That super tiger is on fire!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-15-2013)

----------


## threezero

love love love all your snake! more pictures!!!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-15-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> That super tiger is on fire!


She's a beauty  :Good Job:  Oddly can be very picky though when it comes to eating (only white feeders for her, no colored rats please)...she may have missed the whole "retics are garbage disposals" memo. But I do love her big ol' head she's getting ^.^




> love love love all your snake! more pictures!!!


Thanks! More pics and full snake bios here: http://www.freewebs.com/elkhornstabl...ttheartist.htm

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

I'm so jealous of this collection. :/

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-16-2013)

----------


## jben

> And I hear/read that most Argentines are huffy puffy: I need to disagree with this statement in terms of having my two. My visual T pos male has never hissed at me and this girl only did twice in the first two weeks of getting her. She's a complete lady now; nothing phases her. Maybe I just got lucky but I think that _maybe_  they're more tame as a whole than what the general consensus is right now.


I say exactly the same about my Nicaraguan boas. You have an awesome collection!


Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-16-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> I'm so jealous of this collection. :/


I'm sure you have a wonderful collection too!




> I say exactly the same about my Nicaraguan boas. You have an awesome collection!


I've always wanted to get into T+ Nics, it seems like they're popular but at the same time I don't see enough of them it seems. BCLs and Peruvian BCCs would be my next boas to get into....but we'd need more space lol But yeah, overall I think there's more laid back boas to a few snarky ones.  :Smile:

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (03-16-2013),_jben_ (03-16-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Nemo  :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Cobblestones!!!!


Someday...  :Cool:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Nemo


He's a handsome guy  :Good Job: 




> Someday...


Have you seen any at any expos you've gone to? I bet someone would let you play with them if anyone brought some!


And since she's a new member of the family here's some pics of Rorscha, Spotnose girl (who already took a f/t rat!):

----------


## Daybreaker

These two were looking quite fantastic tonight and thought they deserved some pics!

Little Soova, pure coastal carpet. She's such a little squirt and on her way to settling down nicely:





Jaida, hypo BCI Colombian. She was glowing tonight! Beefing up too  :Smile: 











And some new kiddies were added to the family today:

0.1 Enchi (not mine but Dustin's but I can't leave her out):



0.1 POG "Cheerio"



0.1 Possible Hypo Huffman/Black Pastel (unnamed)

----------


## DooLittle

Jaida is very pretty.  Funny with the boas, sometimes I pull mine out, and you just go "Wow, you look really hot tonight".

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Daybreaker_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Jaida is very pretty.  Funny with the boas, *sometimes I pull mine out, and you just go "Wow, you look really hot tonight".*


Agreed!

----------


## Daybreaker

Just a couple  :Smile: 

Little Beretta and Jax eating some pinks, I would have gotten a pic of Kizii (Beretta's aberrant sister) but she's a shy eater.







And a few new ones of Rorscha, I'll need to get her in the light tent soon:

----------


## Jason Bowden

Wow!   Very impressed!!!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (04-07-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Wow! Very impressed!!!


Thanks!

Cleaned Jericho tonight, got some pics. He's gotten so big over the past year! And though he's not the most expressive jungle I still think he's impressive <3



Slurp:



Pretty shiny scales:



Some photoshop:

----------


## MarkS

beautiful collection you have.  I really like that T+ boa and your butter is extremely nice.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (04-16-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> beautiful collection you have.  I really like that T+ boa and your butter is extremely nice.


Thanks for the kind words  :Smile: 


Here's a bunch of pics I took recently: being home from dental surgery gives me time to spend on snakes!

Attolay, black pastel male (going into shed, poo):





Nemo, OG hypo male. Wouldn't cooperate so he had to be held or else he would have torn down the light tent:





Mila, Angolan female. She was less than enthused for photos:





Bentley, albino male. Still staying hc!





Tembhi, 100% OG hypo female. Camera didn't pick up her nice orange tones:





Rorscha, Spotnose female. Stunning  :Smile: 







Cheerio, POG/hypo female. She looked quite amazing in the light tent:





Still unnamed (sigh, she's giving me such a hard time coming up with a name), Possible Huffman/Black Pastel Hypo female. Pics don't do her justice:





Peek a boo:





Leilani, pinstripe female. Perfect unbroken stripe! A+ pinny in my book:





Haven, butter female. Of course the first time I get her in the light tent she's going deep in blue -poo- Well, you can still see her deep purple tones she's getting along her sides; when she sheds her yellows will be amazing again too. She always gets brown in shed:





Boone, snow bull snake male. This guy is such a ham:





And it was kingsnake cleaning day:

Calcifer, banded Cali male with the thickest football player neck:





Beretta, mosaic Cali female. She's a little turd who thinks she's a cobra:



Kizii, Beretta's aberrant sister. Also can be a little poop:





Jax, striped Cali male. He's quite the easy going little squirt:

----------


## Daybreaker

Few more  :Smile: 

DiOra, sharp line albino BCI. She dumped her water bowl in the night and made herself a sauna:



Getting dry and warm in a towel while I fixed her tub up:



Mivacca, my T+ albino blood female. <3



Easily one of the best photos I've ever taken, and maybe the best headshot:



And Haven my butter girl shed. Light tent time!







Look at those purple tones!

----------


## Daybreaker

Attolay shed! Not the best pics but still wanted to take some quick ones since he was looking so nice. He'll go into the light tent when I get it set back up.

And if anyone saw my thread about his eye: it looks totally normal and fine now. Back story: it was looking like he was getting some fluid buildup over his left eye but not severe enough to where you couldn't see his pupil underneath: we were unsure if it was the start of an infection or whatnot. I monitored him closely: some days it would look better then some it would look the same (somewhat cloudy in certain angles and light). He shed today and his eye looks 100% normal and healthy. I'll still keep an eye on it but I think whatever it was cleared up totally when he shed. A relief!







His face makes a ":3" in his one:

----------


## gsarchie

What a zoo!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful animals.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> What a zoo!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful animals.


lol and I haven't even included half of Dustin's snakes, our two dogs, my three indoor rabbits, my two red ear sliders, and his 20+ African chiclids! 

Vega shed, she's getting really big! And I love how jet black she is, she's exactly what I wanted in a SSTP.





Back in March of '12:

----------


## Daybreaker

Some photos on cleaning day:

First, some that are blowing me away!

Nemo, OG boy. A+ colors in my book! 





Ravenna, pure 100% het T+ Argentine BCO girl. If she has this much color and contrast already at such a young age I can't imagine her when bigger! Exciting girl.









Little Hypo poss Huffman/Black Pastel female being adorable. I'm having a hard time with a name so if you have suggestions they're welcome! I was thinking Irri or Evey. Esme is cute too though...



She loves to eat! Fearless little one too.



Revo, my T+ (also pure) Argentine male being a handsome young gent  :Razz: 







Meeko, Angolan male showing off some lovely chocolate coloring:



Cheerio, little POG girlie (she's the sister to the little Hypo Huff/BP above) being cute in shed:



But even going into blue she still took a pup off tongs! This was her very first strike off tongs for me!



Capona, my first BP  :Smile:  Using her hide like she's some cereal:



And Attika, my pure Hog Island BCI girl being the lovable lady she is....







But she settles down pretty fast:







She's getting some amazing pink and purple tones mixed into that lovely snow-y body. Here's a good pic that picked up some of those colors nicely:

----------


## Daybreaker

My two V's got cleaned today:

Vera, snow corn. Long overdo on pics with this girl! She's kinda squirrely but pretty!



And Vega, looks like she may be going into shed since she was a little more smokey than usual today (over her usual jet black). Chunky monkey, and I love the big head she's getting! 







And in other news: 4 out of the 6 of my off feed BPs are back to eating (knock on wood)! Just got to get one of my bigger normal girls and my spider girl going again.

----------


## Daybreaker

Happy Birthday Estelle!  :Fest: 

My girl turned one yesterday (had her since she was less than a year old), and though she's as huge as some are at her age she's growing wonderfully and getting long. I think she'll go through some nice spurts here within the next year. 







Perching:

----------


## Kensa

You have a great collection, but I must say my personal favourites are the Argentines.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-16-2013)

----------


## Tim Mead

Beautiful animals all the way around.. :Good Job:  Vega sure has grown and her color is as one looks for BLACK .. :Smile:  Wheres is your Borneo ?  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-17-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> You have a great collection, but I must say my personal favourites are the Argentines.


They're very cool, and my two are just super sweet tempered  :Good Job:  Don't tell the bf but I would really like a BCL, BCC (probably a Suri but considering Peruvians) and maybe another Colombian morph too one day....




> Beautiful animals all the way around.. Vega sure has grown and her color is as one looks for BLACK .. Wheres is your Borneo ?


Vega is doing wonderful! She grew out of that "testy" phase she went through awhile back and she's slowly getting calmer and calmer when handling. Her black coloring with the smokey green undertones is pure perfection IMO for a SSTP  :Good Job:  

And I'll take an Oreo Borneo from you any day  :Very Happy:  Do you have any cooking right now? I've seen some lovely animals on your FB!

----------


## Daybreaker

> My girl turned one yesterday (had her since she was less than a year old), and though she's *NOT* as huge as some are at her age she's growing wonderfully and getting long. I think she'll go through some nice spurts here within the next year.


Fixed my sentence from the 16th  :Embarassed: 

Some from cleaning today:

Bentley, natural lighting no flash:





Leilani, perfect pinny (still won't take f/t though, -sigh-):



Cheerio, POG girl. Had a perfect shed except for the top of her head. She's shy so I'll wait till her next shed for her to remove it herself:





Evee (yay, finally named!), possible Huffman/Black Pastel Hypo. Mmmm purple tones:







No flash:



And Nemo, I just can't get over how nice he is (IMO) for a OG/Hypo. A+ example in my book:





And he's such a ham, he's fun to take pics of:







No flash:

----------


## Daybreaker

A couple randoms:

Telly, pastel girl. Finally started eating again! I've been playing with the idea of getting a Pewter something for her...either Cinny or BP



Mivacca peed everywhere so she needed a clean: the light green back ground does no justice  :Sad:  But I've had her for one year this month! And she still takes a killer headshot:







And some epic tongue action from Revo and a colorful body shot:

----------


## Mike41793

Get a cinny for her! 

Hows your retic doing, i wanna see her!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-25-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Get a cinny for her! 
> 
> Hows your retic doing, i wanna see her!


I saw a really nice (cinny) Pewter male a few days ago but I can't spend much right now since I'm focusing on paying off some debt and upgrading many guys to bigger vivs and racks. I may go the cinny route though since I already have my BP male and a Hypo Poss BP/Huffman girl. Cinnys are growing on me  :Razz: 

Estelle is doing good: we're treating her for a mild mouth infection since she opened up the front of her mouth by rubbing against her tub walls (diluted Betadine swabs does wonders). I got some pics of her on her 1st Birthday though back on page 5  :Good Job: 

So where's your Super Dwarf Mike?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

> I saw a really nice (cinny) Pewter male a few days ago but I can't spend much right now since I'm focusing on paying off some debt and upgrading many guys to bigger vivs and racks. I may go the cinny route though since I already have my BP male and a Hypo Poss BP/Huffman girl. Cinnys are growing on me 
> 
> Estelle is doing good: we're treating her for a mild mouth infection since she opened up the front of her mouth by rubbing against her tub walls (diluted Betadine swabs does wonders). I got some pics of her on her 1st Birthday though back on page 5 
> 
> So where's your Super Dwarf Mike?


Yes! Cinnys rule, you know i love mine  :Smile: 

Oh well thats good to hear shes doing better. Yea ik, i saw them, i just like seeing her though lol. 

I think theyre Too fast for my liking. I really like the look of them but i doubt id like their attitudes/temperament.

----------


## Daybreaker

> Yes! Cinnys rule, you know i love mine 
> 
> Oh well thats good to hear shes doing better. Yea ik, i saw them, i just like seeing her though lol. 
> 
> I think theyre Too fast for my liking. I really like the look of them but i doubt id like their attitudes/temperament.


Once her face is healed I'll get some more  :Smile:  

Yeah most retics are like big corns: don't want to sit still and long and wiry. Estelle will chill out here and there though if she gets a good perch (wrapped around a shoulder or arm) and I think she may be more laid back than most others. But most are very well mannered though, I think the whole "retics are more aggressive than burms" notion only stems from their feeding responses and the early wild caught individuals. I'd handle a few before counting them out ^.^

----------


## Mike41793

Eh maybe. I have zero interest in corn snakes at all for that reason haha.

----------


## Daybreaker

> Eh maybe. I have zero interest in corn snakes at all for that reason haha.


On the topic of corns....

Dash: I think he's on the big side for corns coming in at 1075 grams, and I think he's pretty impressive! I also think he's a she but being unsexed I won't know until I get around to probing him. I've had him since he was a wee ~25 grams  :Love:

----------


## NormanSnake

wow.....that is seriously the biggest corn snake I have ever seen!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

That cornsnake is huge!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-28-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

He's bigger but very sweet and curious  :Smile: 

Here's some of Estelle, her little mouth infection is almost totally healed after she shed so decided to take some pics. She's a very sweet snake too: I think she'll turn into a nice big docile adult.







Bracelet perching:



"Oh hey"

----------


## Daybreaker

Some of Boone from cleaning last night, this guy has so much personality! 

Boone meets Boone2



Please ignore the white paint









Epic tongue action!

----------


## Daybreaker

Some recent shots of Jericho, he's such a nice big guy:





Boa sling:



2 years ago:  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (06-16-2013)

----------


## Theweinz

Unbelievable collection. Excellent choices and it looks like your husbandry is fantastic. Congrats!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Unbelievable collection. Excellent choices and it looks like your husbandry is fantastic. Congrats!


Thank you for the kind words :3

----------


## Daybreaker

Cleaning day, I really need to bust out the light tent here soon for some legit photos

Bentley, albino male:



Cheerio, POG girl:





Rio, dark YB male:



Ravenna, pure Argentine female:





Mila, Angolan female:







Estelle, super tiger retic female (looks like she rubbed her face a little again, it's slightly swollen -sigh-):





Caught some cool scale shimmer:



And if this isn't a grumpy snake face I don't know what is:

----------


## DooLittle

Estelle is just beautiful.   :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (06-20-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Estelle is just beautiful.


Agreed  :Very Happy:  She can be a turd but she's worth it lol

----------


## Daybreaker

Some blood fun!

T+ albino Mivacca, looking like a poop is on the way.



Being a ham!



SSTP Vega: I'm so proud of this girl! She's becoming so relaxed and tolerant with handling and very inquisitive; and she didn't even mind being a model last night for some pics after I cleaned up a poop that was bigger than my dogs'.









Caught a tongue!



and being a ham too:




I want to do some light tent shoots in the next few days: some of the QT balls are getting big!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

My beautiful snow corn Vera passed away a few days ago, here is the last pic I took of her:



She will be very much missed; I am still upset over her passing. I'm awaiting on her histopathology results - I am hoping she didn't have some sort of virus that could affect/spread to my other snakes. Will be updating in her Rainbow Bridge post: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...28necropsy-%29


On a happier note, here's some pics of my sister BP pair: Cheerio my POG and Evee her possible Huffman/Black Pastel hypo sister.





Her colors keep getting better and better:



"Ready for my close up!"









"I'm keepin' an eye on you...."

----------


## Daybreaker

Finally some light tent pics! Need to work on the lighting though...


Attolay:





Rio:







Evee:









I love this pic *squee*



Cheerio:





Leilani:







Enchi female I got for my bf Dustin's enchi lesser project. I call her Serenity but she's never very serene...







Bentley, random outdoor photo:



Haven, not sure why she looks so long in this pic. But I can't get over her purple sides, wow!

----------

DooLittle (07-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Very nice! What morph is cheerio? 

How big is haven? The purple on lessers turns to awesome blushing, so that's a really good sign. (Or at least my girl did). 
Here's my girl the day i brought her home. Really purple looking but the pic didn't pick it up as well as i would have liked: 


A more recent pic of her. All blushed out:

----------


## Daybreaker

> Very nice! What morph is cheerio? 
> 
> How big is haven? The purple on lessers turns to awesome blushing, so that's a really good sign. (Or at least my girl did). 
> Here's my girl the day i brought her home. Really purple looking but the pic didn't pick it up as well as i would have liked: 
> 
> 
> A more recent pic of her. All blushed out:


She's a pastel orange ghost/hypo  :Smile:  

Aw, your lesser could be a sister to my butter! I haven't weighed her in awhile, but my best guess would be she's at least 700 grams now. 

Here's Haven when she was just wee!

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-31-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Just some boa stuff:

Attika in a grey phase tonight enjoying a ratty





Ravenna doing her best zombie impression taking a mouse





Little Hikari my newest addition ('13 motley Colombian female) being just too cute and itty hiding in her newspapers



When I got her at 59 grams on July 25th:





And after a month of not taking her first meal with me (not first ever, just since getting her) my little Olive ('13 BCL boa female, recieved at 63 grams on June 25th) took a f/t hopper just a few days ago! Just shows that not all boas are disposals off the bat...but patience paid off and I got her to finally eat something. I'm hopeful she'll start eating better from here on out.

----------


## Daybreaker

I had a super successful feeding day a couple days ago and am still happy about it!

First was Rorscha, my spotnose female. She's been very shy from the get go and would only eat when leaving a f/t feeder in with her but she actually struck off tongs, her 1st! 



And next was little Olive, who after a month or so of not eating ate last week but when offered this week she took off tongs without hesitation! Slow starter but I think she's on the right track now  :Good Job: 



Both of these were very exciting.

And just a couple randoms from the same feeding night (yay no refusals!):

Mila, Angolan female asking if I have seconds for her after I gave her her pup.





Bentley enjoying a rat.



Hikari being a shy eater.

----------


## Daybreaker

Please excuse me being on a roll recently with all the pics... :Embarassed: 

Did some cleanings and it was one of those days where it seems your snakes grew huge overnight lol 

Attolay, fresh shed. Almost 700 grams!



Nemo, who is almost 1000 grams!  :Surprised:  That was a shock, though I haven't weighed him in a bit. I have a thing for this guy....I think he's one of my most fun BPs: full of character and his colors just blow me away. 

He always looks like he's thinkin' something....







Soova actually gaining some size! She's always ready for some food. Plus whoever says that carpets grow slow are very correct.



Revo is becoming a TANK! Seriously, he is so heavy already for his size: and he gets fed every two weeks so I don't believe him to be overfed. He just may turn out to be a big boy. His coloring is coming in so nice too: I don't really like to call snakes "hot" but he's turning into quite a HOT and handsome boy!









"Quit touching me...I'll lick you"





My snow bull snake male is getting some size too and geeze he's getting such a big head! Would have gotten pics but he's too squirrely to photograph by myself. 

And new little girl I got in today: little Rayna, early June '13 female reduced Mojo.  :Love:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Revo is freaking GORGEOUS!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

You have a great collection.  What a variety!  Love seeing pics.   :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-14-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Thanks guys  :Very Happy:  I always enjoy seeing your pics too DooLittle and I want to see some pics of your guys Slaw!

Cleaning day for these two:





She was pretending not to be watching me clean her substrate...

----------


## Daybreaker

It was a photo night tonight, plus one of my adult balls finally decided to start up eating again! Very exciting.

My little kings needed to be cleaned before feeding, here's my mosaic female going into shed:



My aberrant girl:



and my striped boy:



Who likes to smile:



Vega needed a clean too





And a couple of the boas, first Jaida my hypo. She's such a sweet tempered and relaxed lady:







Check out those multi colored chocolate eyes:





My little motley girl has stolen my heart....I can't get over got flippin' cute she is and her pattern and colors are amazing! Yeah I'm biased but she's the best motley baby I've ever seen (whole package: square pattern, deep red brown tail, beautiful side striping, strong head arrow marking):















and some new ones of my little BCL girl who's eating great and was ready for some new pics! *squee* I just love baby boa faces.







She was very curious, checking out the camera and the fish tank:




And on the topic of boas....I put a deposit down on two new babies, super excited for them! After these two I just need to add one more and my boa collection will be "complete"!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

You have such a nice collection! Can't wait to see the two new comers  :Smile:  every time I see pictures of people's boas it just makes me want to get one so bad! They are so gorgeous. I'm going to have to invest in one soon. Thanks for sharing your little beauties with us. Take plenty of pics when the new ones arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

You have beautiful animals! Thanx for sharing!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I love your boas too! Didn't know you had that many boas. I wanna get one soon, they're so cool.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> You have such a nice collection! Can't wait to see the two new comers  every time I see pictures of people's boas it just makes me want to get one so bad! They are so gorgeous. I'm going to have to invest in one soon. Thanks for sharing your little beauties with us. Take plenty of pics when the new ones arrive. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thank you! I will sure be posting lots of pics when the two arrive  :Smile: 




> You have beautiful animals! Thanx for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Thank you!




> I love your boas too! Didn't know you had that many boas. I wanna get one soon, they're so cool.


Silly Mike, they're all in my signature! lol And we all can't wait till you make the jump and get a boa: hurry up, we want to see what you choose!



Here's pics of my new little Black Pastel ringer female I got last week from our joebad976 (she's unnamed still); she already took her first f/t rat pup!

----------

Crazymonkee (09-06-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Stunning little girl

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

What a beautiful little girl  :Smile:  a great addition to an already beautiful collection! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Thanks guys ^.^

----------


## Daybreaker

Just a couple from tonight, I want to do a full collection photo and weight update but I don't know how I'll find the time since I've gotten quite a few commissions in. 

Telly, pastel girl. Pre clean photo - she isn't the best pastel but I still think she's pretty nice! Hit the 1000g wall awhile ago but has been eating consistently every week (knock on wood):



Soova, pure coastal carpet girl has been hitting a spurt here recently. Super nice colors and her personality has taken a complete turn around from when she was smaller; she's turning into quite the well mannered lady:









And Vega escaped from her tub...so guess who's next in line for at least a 4' cage? She looks thin in these pics since she just laid a huge poo, but she's turned into such a sweetheart! Very proud of this girl's progress from when she was a little baby. Disregard the jammy bottoms.

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-22-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Just some so-so pics from some cleanings over the last couple days.

Mox, Spider girl looking not very enthused:





Some newer pics of Telly that do her coloring some justice! 





Rorscha, lovely Spotnose girl has been a a great feeder lately! She's been a little off and on since getting her so it's exciting to see her being so enthusiastic:





Cheerio, POG very blue:



Capona was being too darn cute.... ^.^









Mila, Angolan getting some size slowly:





Mivacca, very photogenic as always:

----------

DooLittle (10-04-2013),_MootWorm_ (10-04-2013),_Pyrate81_ (10-04-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Wow so nice! Thanks for sharing your gorgeous crew!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Please post some post shed pics of cheerio! 

Icr if cheerios a boy or girl, but what do you plan to breed him/her to? I need to add some hot pastel into my collection and his genes, or telly's, would be perfect! I like ghost everything though, thats why i like cheerio better  :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-04-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Please post some post shed pics of cheerio! 
> 
> Icr if cheerios a boy or girl, but what do you plan to breed him/her to? I need to add some hot pastel into my collection and his genes, or telly's, would be perfect! I like ghost everything though, thats why i like cheerio better


Cheerio is a girl  :Smile:  I have a smokin' hypo male that I'm considering for her but I don't have any super set plans: I'm just enjoying her grow up. She came from the clutch that produced the Slick by David Bellis (http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/slick/) and I have her sister who is a hypo possible Huffman or Black Pastel so it will be cool to see what things the sisters produce eventually.

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-05-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

Can I come live with you? I can clean tubs to earn my keep :p Seriously gorgeous collection you have there!!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-05-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Can I come live with you? I can clean tubs to earn my keep :p Seriously gorgeous collection you have there!!


lol thanks!

Here's some new pickups from six days ago from Jimi Snakes: baby CA BCI boas!

Motley female at 80 grams, July 27th, 2013 birthday. Beautiful iridescence! 











T+ female at 66 grams, July 22nd, 2013 birthday. Stunning color! 










Some new pics from tonight, first is of my reduced Mojo female Rayna. My perfect mojave IMO  :Razz: 











And one of Nemo, my orange hypo. Mirror shot with flash, came out kinda cool!

----------

_MootWorm_ (10-16-2013)

----------


## Holtgards

Love the pics of Rayna and Nemo

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-17-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Some boa things....

Ravenna turning into a stunning jet black subadult:



Jericho, easily one of my most fun snakes. Big hefty guy for being a younger male.





Jaida, always a sweetie. She's been a pretty slow grower.









And Meeko, my Angolan male is getting chunky. Personality-wise he acts more retic than my actual retic!

----------

DooLittle (11-03-2013),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

Some cleaning things: need to bust out the light tent here soon, it's been awhile.

First a couple new additions from the past couple weeks:

Pearl, high white pied girly coming in at 171 grams. Already took a f/t rat off the floor of her cage: if she keeps that up she'll be one of my easiest feeders!















Next is Sumara, my platinum retic female at 310 grams from the Phx Reptile Expo. Already took a rat too and she's just stunning!









Love this shot:













***

Attika was looking super dark but super nice a few nights ago (she usually goes into dark phase at night):







Bentley's been off feed, I hope he starts back up soon:





These two were acting like they were starving (they're eating tomorrow):





Nemo looking stunning as always:



My two black pastels, my male Attolay:



And little girl Deisha (black background wasn't working too well but she still looks amazing!):







This girl looks AWESOME on the light blue background, so happy with these shots (Rayna, lovely reduced mojo):









Hikari is coming into some beautiful coloring, at such a young age too!





Can't beat that tail:



And the purple background wasn't doing anything for little Olive, I'll need to find a more flattering background:





Lastly, my coastal carpet wasn't having it last night: she's really my only bite-y snake (and she was doing so well there too! She still has her days I guess, we'll see if she grows out of her random biting):

----------

_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

And so it begins. . . adding more retics :-)

----------

_Daybreaker_ (11-20-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> And so it begins. . . adding more retics :-)


lol no, no! Maybe one day I'll add more but for right now I'm topped out for the giants  :Razz:

----------


## Physician&Snakes

> lol no, no! Maybe one day I'll add more but for right now I'm topped out for the giants




- - - Updated - - -

 Beautiful platinum and Angolan BTW.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (11-20-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

^ thanks!

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving/holiday so here's some recent colubrid and miscellaneous things:  :Razz:

----------

_Mr Oni_ (11-30-2013)

----------


## cassidyy327

so so so jealous! all so beautiful!!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (11-30-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

^ Thanks!  :Smile: 

Took out the two newest "kids" for some pics, Sumara just wasn't cooperating at all. She's much more "retic-y" than my super tiger who's totally laid back even when she was a baby!









and my dearest little Pearl who's so cute I can't help but squee over her:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-22-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Love the Kings!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (12-04-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Love the Kings!


Thanks! I really like your little Cali you recently-ish picked up too  :Good Job:  These guys are fun

----------

_3skulls_ (12-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!
They are fun. 

Your whole collection is nice. Keep the pics coming.

----------


## Daybreaker

> Thanks!
> They are fun. 
> 
> Your whole collection is nice. Keep the pics coming.


Same to you  :Smile: 

Some light tent pics! Still messing around with the lighting but after I adjusted things I like how they came out!









Finally got her to sit still for a whole five minutes...





And my CA "sisters" (not related but they came from the same breeder and was born around the same time), Mara the motley is first:







And the T+ who's still unnamed, I'll be posting a name thread here shortly because I'm stuck! Got some really nice head shots of her though and some that shows her super nice colors at such a young age.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-11-2013),_AlexisFitzy_ (03-22-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

I love that 3rd Pied pic!

And those Boas are very nice! I'm trying really hard to not want another Boa at this time :o

----------

_Daybreaker_ (12-12-2013)

----------


## NagyReptiles

I love vega! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (12-12-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Very very nice pics and animals!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (12-12-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> I love that 3rd Pied pic!
> 
> And those Boas are very nice! I'm trying really hard to not want another Boa at this time :o


I thought that one came out especially nice too  :Good Job:  And same, I'm still on the lookout for a Suri but I'm on a "no snake buying" period right now (unless something super exceptional came along...)




> I love vega!


Thanks! She's a super nice girl, and getting some nice size. She seems to have slowed down a bit here but I don't think she's done growing yet: she's going into her new AP cage here shortly once the sealer is dry so that's exciting.








> Very very nice pics and animals!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Thanks! Here's another one from today too: my little black pastel ringer girl. She may be het albino but until she's proven she's a stunning example of a bp, and fresh shed (she had shedding issues this time around but thankfully she's back to her normal glowing self):

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-22-2014),NagyReptiles (12-12-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Hot chocolate and snake cleaning night because yes.



























And this girl...



...hates me:



Can't handle her without being bit. Told her her New Years resolution should be to be nicer, but only time will tell.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-04-2014),_AlexisFitzy_ (03-22-2014),DooLittle (01-04-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

So long time no updating this thread with new pics!  :Razz: 

Estelle:









Olive:







Hikari:









Tawny:







Sumara (she would look amazing on the red towel background but she wouldn't sit still lol):














And in other news, I picked up a little "project" snake on Sunday: I went to get some rats from this friend who lives close (who also keeps snakes) and I noticed he still had a little Dumeril's boa left from his ~August litter (he has since sold the parents and all the other babies). This little one has refused to even have its first ever meal since being born and though wasn't super skinny it was very small and acted "off" and weak (wouldn't hold itself right and would roll off to the side when moving but was otherwise looking responsive). He mentioned he didn't know what else to do with it and that it may not make it so he gave it to me since I expressed interest in seeing if I could get it started and thriving. It's 44 grams - I changed around the set up and temps once I brought it home to make it more secure and comfortable.

Fast forward to last night....this little one took it's first ever meal (a f/t fuzzy mouse) off tongs for me! I cannot express my total happiness and hopefulness: though it's possible it still might not make it I think this little one will pull through and catch up in good time. I'm very hopeful for its future and it will be staying here with me if it turns around and proves physically healthy  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (03-04-2014),DooLittle (02-28-2014),_Pyrate81_ (02-28-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

They are all so pretty.  So hard to pick a favorite...  Yay for the baby dum!  Looking forward to seeing picks of him/her.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-28-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> They are all so pretty.  So hard to pick a favorite...  Yay for the baby dum!  Looking forward to seeing picks of him/her.


I'll give the little one a photo shoot after a couple more feedings  :Good Job:

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Wow amazing collection . you should model with your snakes your are stunning and all your snakes are jaw dropping

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-22-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Wow amazing collection . you should model with your snakes your are stunning and all your snakes are jaw dropping
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words!  :Very Happy:  My website is now 100% updated and completed (was that an undertaking): http://daybreakerexotics.weebly.com/

And here's some pics of the little Dum (named Orrin: felt it was right to give him a name since he's in a permanent home and doing well)! This past Thursday was his fourth feeding with me: this last time he was so spunky he actually struck outside his tub when I cracked open the lid to go after his fuzzy! I like seeing some attitude: I think he'll be just fine even if he is a little "off": http://daybreakerexotics.weebly.com/orrin.html



*stuck shed to be removed, don't want to stress him out too much too quickly*

----------

_Pyrate81_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

The website looks great! I loved going right to Estelle and looking at all her pics in one place  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-22-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Post some pictures of the your retic on the floor please want to see there size

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-22-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> The website looks great! I loved going right to Estelle and looking at all her pics in one place  
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


lol I think besides me you're Estelle's #1 fan  :Wink:  




> Post some pictures of the your retic on the floor please want to see there size
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


I'll take her out for more pics this weekend! Maybe my big Colombian male too, he recently shed and keeps getting heftier lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-22-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

> Thanks for the kind words!  My website is now 100% updated and completed (was that an undertaking): http://daybreakerexotics.weebly.com/
> 
> And here's some pics of the little Dum (named Orrin: felt it was right to give him a name since he's in a permanent home and doing well)! This past Thursday was his fourth feeding with me: this last time he was so spunky he actually struck outside his tub when I cracked open the lid to go after his fuzzy! I like seeing some attitude: I think he'll be just fine even if he is a little "off": http://daybreakerexotics.weebly.com/orrin.html
> 
> 
> 
> *stuck shed to be removed, don't want to stress him out too much too quickly*


Hey how did u get him to eat .. I have a pied female ball who is 206 grams I bought her on her 7th feeding at 150g and she ate 3 times to for me so far over 3 months she was as high as 240 after poop since she has dropped to 206 and she won't eat live or frozen she takes about a month between feedings... I know she eats but she is looking small and loosing weight how can I spike her appetite and get her more consistent temps are 92 hot spot 80s warm side and 70s cold side humidity is 60-70



Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------


## Daybreaker

> Hey how did u get him to eat .. I have a pied female ball who is 206 grams I bought her on her 7th feeding at 150g and she ate 3 times to for me so far over 3 months she was as high as 240 after poop since she has dropped to 206 and she won't eat live or frozen she takes about a month between feedings... I know she eats but she is looking small and loosing weight how can I spike her appetite and get her more consistent temps are 92 hot spot 80s warm side and 70s cold side humidity is 60-70
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


With the little Dum I think it was all about husbandry: I set him up more appropriately and with more correct temps and security and he took to eating no problem. Add lots of security with your girl (have it be blacking out a tank if you use that, crumpled up newspaper inside the tub/cage for her to hide in), maybe switch to a substrate that she can burrow in if she's on paper towels/newspaper, give her snug hides if she has larger ones, place a towel over the tub/cage and/or place her in a more quiet area of the house if she's in a more heavily trafficked area, if feeding f/t you can try leaving it in with her overnight (I place it at the entrance of whatever hide the snake is in) or heat up the feeder with a hair dryer prior to offering so you get the rat smell circulating in the room which might peak her interest. No offering more than once a week. Also if her cold side is in the 70's I'm bump that up to 77-80 cold side/ambient temps with the hot spot at the 89-92.

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Ok I will check all husbandry when I'm home I offer once a week and I have tons of moss everywhere that she burrows in and 2 hides and some tree props she is very aboreal always on top of something I am going to switch her main hide out it's a little big so that might help and I will add moss in hide so it's extra snug and ya when foods out in the room she cones flying out but as soon as she sees it ahe hides scared

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Maybe I should stop with rat pups and go down a size to pinkies or something

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Website looks great!  I love Estelle!!  Also glad the little dums is doing well!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> lol I think besides me you're Estelle's #1 fan


I love her!  :Smile:  


Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Maybe I should stop with rat pups and go down a size to pinkies or something
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


I would try something smaller, I've had luck with this method of scaling down before.




> Website looks great!  I love Estelle!!  Also glad the little dums is doing well!


Thanks! Little Orrin is on his fifth meal tonight I believe: I think he'll do fine again!




> I love her!


You might have some competition with DooLittle for Estelle's #1 fan  :Razz: 

***

Prepare for a photo bomb, took quite a few pics over the last couple days.....!

Beretta, mosaic king:







Kizii (Beretta's sister), aberrant king:

Check out those eye brows lol 







Jax, striped king:



Giving a tail hug:



Ravenna, the color changes have been crazy lately and she's going through some crazy spurts!







Got a whisper of a tongue:



DiOra, sharp strain albino Colombian:









Scarlett, normal girly:



Telly, pastel girl just chilling:



Rayna is slamming rats and looking amazing! She was very flicky that night too:











Meeko being friendly as always:





Pretty close up of Bentley:



Mila is getting some chunk on her:



Attika has been going through some crazy color changes too: her side pinking still blows me away!











Rio, yellowbelly being curled up and cozy:



Some nice iridescence: 



And Jericho is now sitting at ~7' and at 12lbs exactly! Such a handsome and sweet guy:



















and just me:

----------

DooLittle (03-28-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-30-2014),_Pyrate81_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

You have amazing beautiful animals.  Thanks for sharing!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

So beautiful

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

I mean the snakes  :Wink: 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

I'm estelles #1 fan, no question. Now get some more pics of her!! :p

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> I'm estelles #1 fan, no question. Now get some more pics of her!! :p
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Pff.  No way.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Pff.  No way.


We're tight Yo, back off. 

Angelica, do you plan to breed Estelle or is she just a pet? You totally should breed her!! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## MarkS

Meeko and Mila are looking good.  I really need some Angolans one of these days.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> So beautiful
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk





> I mean the snakes 
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


haha thanks!




> I'm estelles #1 fan, no question. Now get some more pics of her!! :p
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Your wish is my command  :Razz:  See below




> Pff.  No way.





> We're tight Yo, back off. 
> 
> Angelica, do you plan to breed Estelle or is she just a pet? You totally should breed her!! 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


The rivalry! She was to be just a pet but honestly when I get a bigger place I would LOVE to expand out to retic breeding projects! I think she's simply a top notch super tiger and she just keeps getting better and better with age and size!




> Meeko and Mila are looking good.  I really need some Angolans one of these days.


Thanks! Mila is growing slower than Meeko did when he was at that age but they're both turning into beautiful adults. 

And here's some pics of Estelle! She's put on size even from last month so I'm excited to see her "catching up" from her several month picky eating thing she got into when she was younger. Tried to get a size photo but she simply wouldn't sit still for me to put something next to her for scale.

----------

DooLittle (03-31-2014),_reptileexperts_ (04-07-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Wow!  Beautiful girl.  How long do you think she is?

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Wow!  Beautiful girl.  How long do you think she is?


I'm such an awful guesser but I would peg her at about 6', but don't hold me to that!  :Embarassed:

----------

DooLittle (03-31-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

She looks so long in that one pic where she's all sprawled out.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## devildog_dk

Been a long time since I've chimed in but my arm span is almost exactly 6' and she was longer than than a long time ago. If really measured I would guess she's a either close or a hair over 8' now.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014),DooLittle (03-31-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Been a long time since I've chimed in but my arm span is almost exactly 6' and she was longer than than a long time ago. If really measured I would guess she's a either close or a hair over 8' now.


Hmmm I didn't peg her around 8' right now, she doesn't seem that long to me (but then again she's so wiggly it's hard to really stretch her out and determine). I'll need to finagle a way to get her measured (totally forgot to weigh her when I had her out!) so in the meantime her length is anyone's guess lol

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Ooh! Guessing game fun! 7' 9". Set her on the ground along the base of a wall In a hallway. She might stretch out for you.  :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (03-31-2014)

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

Just got through the whole thread and you have an awesome variety animals!  Two things, can we see some of your housing set ups and do you want to eventually have one of everything? :Very Happy:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-04-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Been a long time since I've chimed in but my arm span is almost exactly 6' and she was longer than than a long time ago. If really measured I would guess she's a either close or a hair over 8' now.


Yea I was gunna say if she's only six feet then Angelica has to be like 8ft tall and way bigger than anyone though or something haha

She looks awesome!! I love her side patterns.  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-04-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Hmmm I didn't peg her around 8' right now, she doesn't seem that long to me (but then again she's so wiggly it's hard to really stretch her out and determine). I'll need to finagle a way to get her measured (totally forgot to weigh her when I had her out!) so in the meantime her length is anyone's guess lol


I say 8'8"! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-04-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

> haha thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Your wish is my command  See below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely growing on you. But that's always the point  :Wink:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-04-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Ooh! Guessing game fun! 7' 9". Set her on the ground along the base of a wall In a hallway. She might stretch out for you.





> Yea I was gunna say if she's only six feet then Angelica has to be like 8ft tall and way bigger than anyone though or something haha
> 
> She looks awesome!! I love her side patterns.





> I say 8'8"!


Well I haven't been able to get her straightened out but I will re-guess her at about 8' -  I'm 5'3" so not sure if that would help guess her length! 




> Just got through the whole thread and you have an awesome variety animals!  Two things, can we see some of your housing set ups and do you want to eventually have one of everything?


Thank you! I am actually to order a bunch of new caging and will be rearranging my snake rooms so when it's a little more permanent I'll post some snake room pics!




> Definitely growing on you. But that's always the point


She is! It's very exciting to see noticeable growth spurts from her now and watching her grow into her "adult" face  :Smile: 

Some new pics! 

My black pastel male, he just took a rat a few days ago (his first after a longer off-feed fast!):





My Peruvian Long-tail girl starting to get some awesome pattern contrast!









I took these pics April 13th of little Orrin and did a weigh in and he's up 30 grams already! He's a mini garbage disposal and doing really well: he still doesn't hold himself right but that hasn't stopped him from eating, shedding, and growing:









Motley Central American girly looking fabulous and gaining some size!









Boone is getting big too and has super pretty coral coloring along his back, he's such a cool guy. Love bullsnakes!









Cute Calcifer close up:



Mosaic Cali girl:



Striped Cali boy with his super cool tail pattern:





Jionni being handsome:



Sumara just can't keep still for any nice photos...but her yellow keeps getting brighter and brighter!









And Pearl gaining some nice size  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-20-2015),DooLittle (05-05-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-06-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-05-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-05-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Thanks for sharing!  Love your kids!   :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-05-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Fantastic pics/update!  All your snakes are awesome looking.  

The one in this set that has me :drooling: hard though is Boone. He's fanomenal, I want to aggressively adopt him from you. Made my mind up a few months ago I'll get a Pit of some kind down the road and it'll probably be albino. So this is solidifying my thoughts on getting one(maybe/probably 2 now). You said coral coloring so I assume he's a coral glow, correct?

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-06-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Sumara looks awesome! I love both of those retics  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-06-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Thanks for sharing!  Love your kids!


Thanks DooLittle  :Very Happy: 




> Fantastic pics/update!  All your snakes are awesome looking.  
> 
> The one in this set that has me :drooling: hard though is Boone. He's fanomenal, I want to aggressively adopt him from you. Made my mind up a few months ago I'll get a Pit of some kind down the road and it'll probably be albino. So this is solidifying my thoughts on getting one(maybe/probably 2 now). You said coral coloring so I assume he's a coral glow, correct?


I love Pits: I sure wouldn't mind expanding out to more bull morphs and localities down the road! I've never heard of a coral glow bull snake morph but he does have some really cool bright coral colored banding along his back (his natural pattern that hasn't faded away) - he's "just" a good ol' white-sided albino  :Smile:  He was super bright as a baby (ie not already white-ish, more yellow with visual pattern) so I think that contributed to him holding some of his pattern into adulthood.




> Sumara looks awesome! I love both of those retics  
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


She's growing up nicely! And ssssssssshhhh....but I'm on a wait list for a new morph baby retic from the same breeder I got Estelle from (they should be hatching here within the month!) After that baby definitely NO MORE retics until I have a bigger place! lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-06-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-06-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> ...
> 
> I love Pits: I sure wouldn't mind expanding out to more bull morphs and localities down the road! I've never heard of a coral glow bull snake morph but he does have some really cool bright coral colored banding along his back (his natural pattern that hasn't faded away) - he's "just" a good ol' white-sided albino  He was super bright as a baby (ie not already white-ish, more yellow with visual pattern) so I think that contributed to him holding some of his pattern into adulthood.


Cool, ty for the info.  :Smile: 

 I work with an awesome pine/bull hybrid.  Took care of him for a couple months while he was sick and didn't want to give him back.  Hissy thing he is and I love it.  People are afraid to pick him up because of the hissing, but he just hangs out around my neck and chills out.

----------


## Daybreaker

> Cool, ty for the info. 
> 
>  I work with an awesome pine/bull hybrid.  Took care of him for a couple months while he was sick and didn't want to give him back.  Hissy thing he is and I love it.  People are afraid to pick him up because of the hissing, but he just hangs out around my neck and chills out.


Bulls are notorious bluffers  :Razz: 

Still a no-go getting Estelle measured, but I got a chance to get Vega weighed since she's totally empty (hence the lean look) and I have a full body scale! Anyone want to take some guesses as to how heavy she is in pounds - make it a game! 











And for fun here's a pic of her almost exactly two years ago:



And one of me and Attika and just me because why not:

----------

_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-26-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## Morris Reese

> Bulls are notorious bluffers 
> 
> Still a no-go getting Estelle measured, but I got a chance to get Vega weighed since she's totally empty (hence the lean look) and I have a full body scale! Anyone want to take some guesses as to how heavy she is in pounds - make it a game! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not too good with this since I am not familiar with them. I've never owned one or been around them much, but I am going to take a guess and say 15 lbs.
Higher or lower???

----------


## Rob

Wow I remember when you first got her, she's definitely  grown!  I'll guess 10lbs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

17 lbs! Post more pics of the retics! :p

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Daybreaker

^ You guys were in the ball park! She was 13lbs exactly, and now she's full of some good rat  :Razz: 

Mike: Estelle's due a cage clean but here's the other girly in the meantime! She and Ravenna were clingers on feed night:









Happy snake smile with a "spaghetti"

----------

DooLittle (05-23-2014),Gio (05-23-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-29-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-23-2014),_Rob_ (05-29-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (10-14-2014)

----------


## Rob

> ^ You guys were in the ball park! She was 13lbs exactly, and now she's full of some good rat


If this was price is right I win! 
Nice pics too :-)

sent via something from somewhere

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-30-2014)

----------


## Morris Reese

> If this was price is right I win! 
> Nice pics too :-)
> 
> sent via something from somewhere


Yea, Yea, Yea....but you got to give credit to a guy who has never owned anything larger than a ball python! LOL!!!!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-30-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Estelle pics....? 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (05-30-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

Thanks guys! :3




> Estelle pics....? 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


I did the best I could: she hit a nice spurt since the pics I took of handling her back in March and it's getting harder to finagle her and the camera at the same time! I got a weight on her though: wanna take a guess?  :Wink: 







In "time out" while her viv got cleaned:



Maybe it's me but I can tell she's bulked up in this shot vs the March shots:







Eye kiss? Of course I'll take it!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-30-2014),_BumbleB_ (05-30-2014),DooLittle (05-30-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-30-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-30-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-30-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

hehe Batman   :Wink: 


Looks long which is deceiving.  I have a 4ft BP and a 6ft rat snake that weigh the same.  And you think she's around 8 feet.  hmmm. 

I"m gonna say 8lbs.  Which might be conservative.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-17-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> hehe Batman  
> 
> 
> Looks long which is deceiving.  I have a 4ft BP and a 6ft rat snake that weigh the same.  And you think she's around 8 feet.  hmmm. 
> 
> I"m gonna say 8lbs.  Which might be conservative.


Cap'n,  this ship has sailed...




> ^ You guys were in the ball park! She was 13lbs exactly, and now she's full of some good rat


She's beautiful!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-17-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> She's beautiful!


Agreed! 

Nice pics of Estelle. I'm guessing she's 9.987258726755687775523lbs  :Smile:  


Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-17-2014)

----------


## Rob

Yeah Estelle is stunning!

sent via something from somewhere

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-17-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

So I've vanished there for a bit and neglected my thread but I'm back! I've had lots going on lately (brand new caging FTW) and just haven't had time to update but all the kiddos are doing great! And back to Estelle: she was 11.8 lbs for those May pics  :Good Job: 

In new addition news: down payment placed on a special retic and paid for a very long awaited boa addition! On a wait list for two other babies (new species) that are hatching out in another month or so ((excited)) 

Here's a small photo dump of some special girls and my albino boy:























And a selfie, as you do (sleeve almost done then I can start on my second):

----------

_BumbleB_ (08-17-2014),_Mike41793_ (08-18-2014),_Rob_ (08-17-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

Whoop, vanished again for a bit: this time for a sadder reason though as can be seen in this thread: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...sed-Still-Numb

Estelle, my beloved super tiger retic passed away last month and it's still been very hard. But as mentioned in that thread I'm still enjoying all my other babies and looking forward to new additions in the near future! 

Some pics of some of the kids, getting on that boa time:

Revo throwing a fit...



But after calming turned into the same curious and gentle guy he's always been:



Mara turning into a stunning high contrast and lighter-colored motley:







Olive being just the most gentle and laid back lady, starting to really see her trademark longicauda contrasting:











Boone, this guy is just awesome: I totally lucked out with an amazing bull. A+ temperament, just a big ol' puppy dog, and turning into the big white snow adult I've wanted. 













My other retic girl just cannot be stopped: literally, I cannot take a full body pic or any face studies because she's constantly on the move. Will try super hard next time to get better pics! Here's some scale and coloration studies though: she's yellowing up so much!








NEW ADDITION time!

Got a new addition who was very unexpected but one I more than lucked out on: new August 2014 born Pokigron Suriname BCC boa female from Vin Russo at Cutting Edge Herp! I've always wanted to add a BCC to my collection and a Pokigron Suri was always my #1 choice: Vin contacted me stating he had some little girls available as he knew I was looking for one when me and him spoke over a year ago. I love me all Suris but I had to get a Pokigron sometime in my collection so I had to take him up on the opportunity to get one! She's 100% Poki from documented Poki parents. No name yet but she's a very laid back girl (she's struck a few times but still acclimating) and has eaten fine thus far. I can't wait to see her grow into her buckskin coloration and see all her intense color changes as she grows!

Not too many pics since didn't want to overstress her.







And new caging coming in: got my two 4' APs and getting my 6' AP next week! Excited! 



And me, keeping happy:

----------

_Rob_ (10-09-2014)

----------


## artgecko

Great pics and snakes!  The BCC is gorgeous!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## Rob

Sorry to hear about Estelle, she was gorgeous. The collection is looking great as always tho  :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-09-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

^ Thank you for the kind words you two  :Smile:  

New addition coming next week....a very exciting retic addition  :Good Job:

----------


## artgecko

I'll be looking  forward to the pics!  Btw, who did you get the BCL and the motley from, if you don't mind me asking? I've never seen a BCL with that much contrast, but I may have just seen pics of babies that had not developed the contrast yet.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-14-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> I'll be looking  forward to the pics!  Btw, who did you get the BCL and the motley from, if you don't mind me asking? I've never seen a BCL with that much contrast, but I may have just seen pics of babies that had not developed the contrast yet.


He's arriving tomorrow! Very excited. 

The motley Central American is from JimiSnakes (purchased my other CA and my Argie pair from him, great seller/breeder).

The BCL was produced by Scott Barnes, not sure if he has anything breeding this year. She was born March 2013 and being grown slow like my other boas but she should still get darker than her current state: she's still very young. Here she was as a wee thing (more grey with the softer saddles: I love how the heads change on the longicaudas get as they age)

----------


## Daybreaker

NEW ADDITION TIME!

I received my newest little boy and I am speechless: I am just thrilled. Beautiful June 2014 hatch blonde/caramel morph retic male: you just don't get better than this. I absolutely love this morph and this boy is amazing just like his dad (super dark male): he was produced by Chase Delles (same breeder who I got Estelle from, my passed away super tiger girl) and his animals are more than top notch. I can't wait to see this little one grow up and go through his crazy color changes: his temperament is so laid back and sweet too. Very happy!









Camouflage time:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-16-2014),DooLittle (10-16-2014),_Eric Alan_ (10-16-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-16-2014),_Rob_ (12-01-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (10-16-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

What?!  Where have I been, Estelle passed?

----------


## Daybreaker

> What?!  Where have I been, Estelle passed?


She did, last month very unexpectedly: haven't been super active because of that but time heals and I'm still enjoying all my other kiddos and incoming new additions. It's still been hard though.  :Sad:

----------


## MarkS

> NEW ADDITION TIME!
> he was produced by Chase Delles (same breeder who I got Estelle from, my passed away super tiger girl) and his animals are more than top notch.


Hey, I know Chase,  I've known him for years.   He's a great guy and is VERY conscientious about his animals, I got my Macklotts from him.  He's also a falconer and is one of the few people in the country to fly Golden Eagles.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-16-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Gratz on the new boy,  he looks great!  Love the camo.   :Good Job:

----------


## artgecko

Thanks for the info!  I can't believe the BCL was that pale / non-contrasty as a baby.  If she's changed that much already, she should be absolutely stunning as an adult. 

The new retic is great looking too.  If super dwarfs ever come waaaay down in price and there are more morphs available, I may be in the market for a retic. The big guys are just too big for me, but they sure are great looking though.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (11-28-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Hey, I know Chase,  I've known him for years.   He's a great guy and is VERY conscientious about his animals, I got my Macklotts from him.  He's also a falconer and is one of the few people in the country to fly Golden Eagles.


He's an awesome person to work with and his animals are always top quality: very interesting to know he works with falcons too




> Thanks for the info!  I can't believe the BCL was that pale / non-contrasty as a baby.  If she's changed that much already, she should be absolutely stunning as an adult. 
> 
> The new retic is great looking too.  If super dwarfs ever come waaaay down in price and there are more morphs available, I may be in the market for a retic. The big guys are just too big for me, but they sure are great looking though.


Can't go wrong with a dwarf  :Good Job: 




> Gratz on the new boy,  he looks great!  Love the camo.


He's stunning! Here's some new pics:











These were taken after he told me to go kick rocks....





And I went to the Phx Reptile Expo a could weeks ago: here's tons of pics for those who hasn't seen them!

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-%2880-pics%29

And my new addition from Reptile AVE from that show: Lavender Albino Citron female!

----------

_3skulls_ (01-20-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (11-30-2014),MarkS (11-28-2014),_Mike41793_ (11-30-2014),_Pyrate81_ (11-28-2014),_Rob_ (12-01-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Yay retics!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## JMinILM

Great collection! Those retics look amazing!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## goddessbaby

I checked out this entire thread (including the post about your loved ones that passed) and I just want to not only commend you on the beauty and diversity of your collection, but the amount of care and attention you show your animals. I'm just now getting back into snakes after 10-12 years and collections like yours make my eyes sparkle. I know you're plenty busy but I would love to see an update pic or two  :Please:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-14-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

Angelica I haven't been as active but you can't be slacking like this...

----------

_Chkadii_ (01-02-2015),_Daybreaker_ (02-14-2015),goddessbaby (01-11-2015)

----------


## Daybreaker

^ Thank you for the kind words goddess and I know Mike I've been SUPER slacking! Just so much going on but here's a small photo dump  :Good Job: 

First my still unnamed Pokigron Suri girl is getting more and more amazing: very excited to see how this girl turns out!













Pearl my pied has grown a beauty mark! I think it's super cute, we'll see how many more spots she gets:







Rorscha the spotty looking solid:





Soova has been growing like a weed but I can't get any decent pics of her:



Sumara my platty retic looking slightly hazy through her window: she's becoming very bright:



Tawny my T+ albino CA getting super colorful (ready to shed here):









Meeko my male Angolan, easily the friendliest snake I have:





Ravenna, BCO girl being nosy:







Olive, longicauda female:







Finally named, Kiyomi my citron lavender retic girl:







Spending some time with Jaida:



More pics coming....................

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-14-2015),_Rob_ (02-14-2015)

----------


## Daybreaker

Pics continued, my motley Colombian girl Hikari turning into a super sharp subadult:











Still unnamed also my blonde retic male:











And a NEW ADDITION!

Waited for this girl for a good while due to weather: my June 2014 hatch Goldenchild Retic female from Chase Delles! I couldn't pass this girl up and I'm so glad I snatched her: she's an ideal GC in my opinion: super nice pattern, lighter contrasted body, beautiful eyes, and a super bright head with amazing markings. Super well mannered too: besides looking out for another super tiger to replace Estelle (my girl I lost) Leora is my last retic for a good while.  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-14-2015),_Rob_ (02-14-2015),_Solarsoldier001_ (02-14-2015)

----------


## Daybreaker

Whoops one more: Attika my Hog - I was lucky enough to catch her in her "light" phase  :Good Job:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-14-2015),_Rob_ (02-14-2015),_Solarsoldier001_ (02-14-2015)

----------


## BumbleB

Such a nice collection. Stop slacking on the pics!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-14-2015),goddessbaby (02-14-2015)

----------


## Rob

That new Golden child is smoking!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-14-2015)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!  :Very Happy:  I love them all so much, they are so beautiful.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-14-2015)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I always enjoy daybreaker's collection. It's always wondrous. Thanks again. Can't wait to see more 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (02-14-2015)

----------

